
Pure CSS Slideshow - moeffju
http://www.designmadeingermany.de/slideshow/
======
aDemoUzer
Chrome Only: <http://peri.me/slidio/slideshow.html>

~~~
schwabacher
This is really cool, but the performance doesen't seem totally smooth, and I
am on a 6 month old quad core xeon. Do you know anything about the performance
of these css animations compared to javascript?

~~~
aDemoUzer
Has to do more with GPU than CPU. Never does such comparisons.

------
fredleblanc
Would love to see this with an example featuring 50 or 100 sides. I'd be
interested to see the rendering speed/delays in each browser.

Either way, good stuff.

~~~
Dmig
31 slides with big images here: <http://www.designmadeingermany.de>

~~~
js4all
The slideshow is a must see.

Especially this OGG Video trailer. It's pure joy.
<http://www.designmadeingermany.de/#a25>

------
atgm
This blows my mind. I'd love to put it on my homepage or something, but it
really hurts your personal "brand" when over half the people who visit your
site can't view it properly.

I feel this way about most of the tricks I see on HN, sadly.

------
sgift
"Your browser sucks." but it still works ... nice? Opera 10.6 (old version, I
know)

~~~
chaosfox
OP forgot a -o-transform on the .page class, that's why.

~~~
Dmig
Strange that I forgot that. Fixed.

